# Getting a little more professional. Name help?



## Smexiigirlygrl (Aug 5, 2010)

Hello! So I've been doing a haunt for 9 years now and it has grown and grown. It's basically just a walk through of my yard and back. No other walls or ceilings besides my house walls, the concrete for my yard, and the neighbor's walls next door. Pretty basic just a lot of props and two actors (myself and significant other). And this year I want to make it different! 

I was really inspired when I saw Spirit do donations to the children's hospital when you bought a certain amount or you could donate just at any time. I really want to do something like this!!

So things are going to get a little more professional this year. Instead of my house being called: "Oh the house with (insert my costume of that year)" or my name or my mom's name, I would really like it to have a name for my haunt. (I know my house is called these because my mom is a teacher at the local school and that's what the elementary school students tell her.)  I was thinking of "RAW's Haunt" because my initials are RAW and it sounds cool. Or I was thinking, "The Only Haunt On The Block" because literally in my neighborhood, I'm the only haunt. :-( What do you guys think? Or do you guys have any other ideas on how to get a name? Or even a name you can think of?

Another reason I would like a name is because I want to set up a Facebook page for my haunt. I would be advertising the haunt and about the optional donation to a charity if you care to do so. Possibly do a little photo opp by the garage and say "Tag us on FB!" That would be pretty fun for me to see who visited my house and what not. 

What do you guys think? A lot of you are professionals and probably have lots of ideas or concerns. Please let me know! I trust your opinions and comments! Thank you so much!


----------

